# Honing jig best ever, no joke



## Jacob (22 Oct 2011)

I was searching on another topic and hit on this brilliant jig. Surely the best of the lot? Easy to knock up your own.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi1uOISQ ... re=related


----------



## Harbo (22 Oct 2011)

You've shown this before?


----------



## Doug B (22 Oct 2011)

Looks good, shame they got Mr Bean to do the voice over


----------



## Jacob (22 Oct 2011)

Harbo":1qaqve5w said:


> You've shown this before?


Here: side-sharpening-and-the-sharp-skate-honing-jig-t53144.html
It was only August, I'd forgotten all about it.
Can't remember where I found it originally, probably on this forum.


----------



## barkwindjammer (22 Oct 2011)

Yep, on this forum
post605371.html?hilit=skay#p605371

Jacob san


----------



## Jacob (22 Oct 2011)

barkwindjammer":gk1kidea said:


> Yep, on this forum
> post605371.html?hilit=skay#p605371
> 
> Jacob san


So it is. We have you to blame for it!
I might even have a go myself. The vertical could be a broom handle with a nail. The angles set by hole positions in the holder part. Countersink the under-side of each hole and round off the top of the broom handle to form a ball and socket joint.


----------



## barkwindjammer (22 Oct 2011)

Look for one o them clamp stands that used to be in chemistry class at skool, or a laboratoraryry :wink:
This is wah yoo wah Jacob san :x 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-New-Lab-S ... 43a6119ffd


----------



## condeesteso (22 Oct 2011)

I remember this one too, it is actually brilliant I think. Keep meaning to knock one up. I do have a feeling that honing across the edge would be good... just feels like it should be.


----------



## Digit (23 Oct 2011)

It strikes me as an overly complex hammer for nut cracking. I use a wooded 'saddle' made to 45 degrees, or as needed, that straddles the honing stone. The stone is fitted to a paxolin base and the saddle rides on that, about one tenth the size of the example in the vid.
Also, by the nature of the beast, I would expect a curved edge on the iron.

Roy.


----------



## bugbear (24 Oct 2011)

Digit":2ikh0sf1 said:


> Also, by the nature of the beast, I would expect a curved edge on the iron.
> 
> Roy.



Since the angle made with the stone is nice and constant, and the stone is flat, where would a curved edge come from?

The grind marks will be curved, of course.

BugBear


----------



## woodpig (24 Oct 2011)

Grind will be flat but the jig itself is pretty large I reckon.


----------



## bugbear (24 Oct 2011)

woodpig":2xtj6t0x said:


> Grind will be flat but the jig itself is pretty large I reckon.



Not exactly compact, is it, and the blade clamp's a right old fiddle. Design is always about compromises.

BugBear


----------



## Digit (24 Oct 2011)

> Grind will be flat



In theory, yes. But based on using a flat rotating water stone I found that was not so.

Roy.


----------



## bugbear (24 Oct 2011)

Digit":16x8jnb4 said:


> > Grind will be flat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen such a process generate a *skewed* grind, since the grinding is faster at the perimeter.

I don't understand how you'd get a camberedd edge unless the blade was (unintentionally) being laterally waggled a bit. I that's the case, the curve isn't coming from the circular motion, it's coming from the waggling.

BugBear


----------



## Digit (24 Oct 2011)

The sharpening medium breaks down during the grinding action, thus the leading edge will always have more removed than the centre, working to and fro should therefore result in a double skew or curve shape.
I'm not suggesting several mil off each edge of course.

Roy.


----------



## DTR (26 Oct 2011)

Wears the stone unevenly, and reproducing the angle relies on the stone maintaining a constant thickness... You should learn to sharpen freehand Jacob. Try it, you'll thank me for it once you've got the hang of it.









(homer)


----------



## Jacob (26 Oct 2011)

DTR":kpk4bjy2 said:


> Wears the stone unevenly, and reproducing the angle relies on the stone maintaining a constant thickness... You should learn to sharpen freehand Jacob. Try it, you'll thank me for it once you've got the hang of it.
> (homer)


It's not for me. I thought it could help you lot in your struggle!
To even out wear you'd move the stone about a bit, as necessary. To get the right angle you'd check the set up every now and then with a protractor. 
Protractors here for those who don't know what they are. Not to be confused with the LV bevel setter - which is a (sort of) protractor but with important angles missed off for no apparent reason.


----------



## DTR (26 Oct 2011)

Jacob":1w6fsbfr said:


> It's not for me. I thought it could help you lot in your struggle!



My struggle? I don't have a struggle, but thanks for your concern.


----------

